# Multiple sound areas



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I know it is possible because I've seen videos showing some haunts sound systems. Too technical for me though. I'm sure someone here can help.


----------



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

It can be done. You'll need a stereo system that would support at least 5.1 surround sound.

Reason, is because the better the stereo system, the more speakers it will allow. After that, you just need a couple spools of speaker wire and string it from each room you plan on using sound in. I had the same problem, ended up spending the money for a 5.1 surround sound stereo system and everything else was easier from there.


----------



## SisterSinister (Jun 11, 2007)

Check with Jim Kadel (he's a HOWL2000 list member). He's got all kinds of help or might send you to someone who can.


----------



## gps (Jan 18, 2006)

Question? Do you want 3 separate sound files going on at the same time in all 3 areas, or one soundfile at a time for all 3 areas? This would make a difference in how you can achieve this.

Greg


----------

